# is there way to cure sand?



## thinhthan (Jan 7, 2008)

is there a way to cure sand?


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

Get about a handful of sand from an established tank and put it in yours.


----------



## thinhthan (Jan 7, 2008)

what if i cant get any from a established tank?


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

ask an LFS nicely and they should give you some.


----------



## thinhthan (Jan 7, 2008)

can i just get like a small bag of live sand or something? if so what kind do you guys recommend


----------



## thinhthan (Jan 7, 2008)

and how long will it take and should i just put both sand in the tank and let it just run?


----------

